# Battery Selector switch installation



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

I just got a battery selector switch and the instructions confuse me. Currently I am set up like this. I have two batteries. One battery, the RH battery, has both the positive and negative wires from the motor connected to it. The second battery, the LH battery, has both the positive and negative wires that go to the fuse panel connected to it. Any ideas on how to properly install the Battery Selector Swtch for optimum performance?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

See this diagram and see if it helps. I like to have everything on my boat switched. That way, when the switch is off, everything is off on my boat. If not, you always run the risk of leaving something on to run your battery down.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out this link. It willshow you all the info you need. Good luck. Tom

http://gator49.hostgator.com/~zeromyst/catalog/images/Fig.%208501-8504%20Inst..pdf


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

It doesn't make since to not switch the fuse panel. The most common reason for a battery to go dead is because the radio or a light is left down. The switch should turn off everything EXCEPT the Automatic bilge pump switch. This should be wired thru a fuse to one of the batteries.


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Let my see if I can take the above info and put it into "my logic".

I will need to buy a black battery cable and connect it to the negative terminal of each batt (LH & RH). I will need to buy 2 red battery cables. I will connect from the positive terminal on the RH battery to the #1 terminal on the batt switch. I will connect from the positve terminal on the LH battery to the #2 terminal on the batt switch. I will hook up the negative wire coming from the engine to the RH negative battery terminal. I will hook up the fuse panel ground to the LH negative battery terminal. I will hook up the postive cable from BOTH the engine and fuse panel to the common terminal on the batt switch. Is this correct? Can I charge each battery with the engine running. How would this be done?


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

You got it. Almost. It doesn't matter which battery your negative wires from motor or fuse panel go to. Just make sure you connect the negatives together from battery to battery. You can buy the cables premade, but I would recommend having them made custom. 2 gauge tinned wire is what I use. 

Don't forget to connect your Auto bilge pump switch (brown wire with red stripe) to the positve on one of the batteries.

Yes, you can charge both batteries. While your engine is running have the switch in both/all. If you stop for any length of time to bottom fish or dive, then switch to #1 (or#2). This will insure you have a good battery to start on.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> It doesn't make since to not switch the fuse panel.




Amen!


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

I finally got up the courage to follow the above advice. I just finished the installation and it works very well. I just wanted to thank everyone who gave me some advice. It went without a hitch. Thanks again. One final question: I'm thinking when the boat is parked in my driveway if I leave the switch in "OFF" it is like disconnecting the battery and should help battery drain down. Is my thinking correct?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *orion (1/20/2008)*I finally got up the courage to follow the above advice. I just finished the installation and it works very well. I just wanted to thank everyone who gave me some advice. It went without a hitch. Thanks again. One final question: I'm thinking when the boat is parked in my driveway if I leave the switch in "OFF" it is like disconnecting the battery and should help battery drain down. Is my thinking correct?


You got it!!! But....."switch in "OFF" it is like disconnecting the battery and should help battery *drain down*. Is my thinking correct?"

I'm sure you meant to type...*help the battery from draining down.*


----------

